# Ashes-Bringing Sophie home



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Steph, this breaks my heart all over again. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Thinking of you


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

So very sad to read your words. There is such a vacuum when they leave, there is just an emptiness so palpable you can touch it.
I'm so sorry you're going through this. Give Sawyer a big hug. He will know how to comfort you.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Steph, I am hoping that your broken heart mends soon. I know this is not easy and when my Chloe was gone, I also expected her to come around a corner and almost forgot that she was actually gone. Three years later and if I see a lump of clothes on the floor, I do a double take because I swear it is her lying there. Just know that a lot of us have been in your shoes and know what you are going through and that we are all here to support you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I totally understand what you are feeling and how anything can bring the sadness and tears back in a flash. Just a couple of days ago I heard a dog bark outside and just for a second I wondered what Barkley wanted--he's been gone over a year.  I'm thinking of you all during this sad time.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

_ i am glad and sad at the same time you brought home her ashes. So very sad, i think of you daily, i hope time mends your sadness and brings you a feeling of happiness that you had a very special girl who was loved so much by you. Tears again. i wish there was something to take the emptiness away that you, your family and Sawyer are feeling.._


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry and very clearly feel your saddness and mixture of emotions in bringing her home. The void that they leave when they go is so painful. You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hugs for you. It is so hard, but I am glad that Sophie is back with you at home.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Stephanie so glad Sophie is "home". As odd as it sounds, I personally, have always felt a slight sense of peace once a deceased pets ashes are finally "home" with me. 
You and Sawyer hang in there......we're thinking of you all.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feel and know the pain you are going through. When I brought both Brandy and Tuckers ashes home, I had a sense of closure, and completeness as my babies where home. Does it still hurt five years later? Yes, when I talk to someone about kidney failure. However, most of my memories of them make my heart soar and smile. 

Give Sawyer a hug from me, and while you're at it, hug your family.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Wish I had words to ease the heartache. Time will help, of course. But more than 5 years after her death, Sabrina's ashes are still in a special place in my bedroom and I tear up when I think about her last days. Don't be surprised if Sawyer nuzzles the container as if to ask about why Sophie is in there and when she will come out to play.

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Stephanie, I am glad you have Sophie home with you,
I know how hard it is when you bring their ashes home, but also I felt a sense of closeness that we had Billie Jean home with us. I think I hear hear barking, it sure is a hard time. We do not have any fur kids now. I am giving you a big hug and hang in there. We hope to get another Golden sometime in the next year. Love Ya! Mausann


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I know what this day feels like. I'm sure it feels good to have Sophie at home to bring some healing to you all.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I can understand your feelings on this bittersweet day. I hope that very soon having Sophie's presence in your home makes it a warmer happier place to be.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I am so glad that Sophie is home with your family again... it's still painful but I hope that the pain lessens a little each day. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im so sorry Steph. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I just want her back. I know, it's a silly thing to wish for....


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope having Sophie home can bring some peace. The emptiness is hard to explain and sadly only time can really heal. Thinking of you and your family and sweet Sawyer.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm new to the forum. I really want to tell you how sorry I am about Sophie! Losing one of these beautiful & sweet dogs is truly heartrending. We've had 4, dating back to 1990. Our new girl is Maddie & I'm praying that she has a healthy life. Maggie, Jake & my sweet Lillie are still with us, though. Their ashes are on the headboard of our bed; along with pictures & their favorite toys. It does help!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

There is nothing silly about wanting her back. I am glad she is home with you, but I understand it is just not the same for you or Sawyer. Just give yourself some time and be patient with yourself. You are hurting which is totally understandable.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I just want her back. I know, it's a silly thing to wish for....


NOT SILLY!!! I must wish that a hundred times a day. It's where they belong is with us who love them so much. I'd only want her back though without the d*mn cancer and pain free as I'm sure you would want you beautiful Sophie.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Belle's Mom said:


> There is nothing silly about wanting her back. I am glad she is home with you, but I understand it is just not the same for you or Sawyer. Just give yourself some time and be patient with yourself. You are hurting which is totally understandable.


 Couldn't say it any better than Belle's Mom. Thoughts are with you all!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I couldn't agree more - I would only want her back without the @@@@ cancer!!! 



PrincessDi said:


> NOT SILLY!!! I must wish that a hundred times a day. It's where they belong is with us who love them so much. I'd only want her back though without the d*mn cancer and pain free as I'm sure you would want you beautiful Sophie.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Next week, I will probably be writing a similar post.. I feel your pain.. I will be bringing home Chloe's ashes sometime next week, and I can imagine that that night will not be a good one.. I am also getting her paw print in clay done and framed.. 
Poor Cedar is not herself by any means... so I know how Sawyer must be feeling.. I wish you all the best in this hard time.. I know we need it.. we will get through...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I just want her back. I know, it's a silly thing to wish for....


Not silly at all. We all wish that we could have them back........hang in there.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It does hurt, the reality, of it, sorry for your loss ,of your sweet girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a link to a website discussing dogs grieving the loss of a sibling that might be helpful to anyone dealing with this right now:

01 Grieving: When Your Dog Mourns the Loss of Another Dog - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hugs...thinking of you.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Just thinking of you this morning...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

I am glad that Sophie is home with you and Sawyer now. Sometimes I talk to Smooch and Snobear, as I pass them on the Family Room shelf and tell them how much we miss them.

As you said, I really want them back, but not with the cancer.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What helped me the most after losing Sam, was continuing to talk to him as though he could hear me, going thru his pictures, watching our home movies, and writing a journal of all the things I remembered, starting from the day we went to meet a little 6 week old runt male (the last pup not spoken for in his litter) and fell instantly in love. 
I also would hold his box of ashes in my lap and rock in the rocking chair so I could still share a quiet moment with him....something that he and I had done for years, after a walk we'd sit side by side on the hill near our yard and just 'be'.

Doing these 'things' helped me grieve Sam and still carry on with my life in a functioning manner. Over time it became easier...still had a hole to fill, but it became easier. Sam's now residing in our Family Room on a shelf with a few of his belongings and pics. He's somewhere I can give him a rub and 'Hey, Sammi-dog' every day...which I still do.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I"m glad you have Sophie home with all of you. I have my bridge girl in my living room on a shelf and every morning when I open up the blinds I wish her a good morning and tell her how much I miss her. Hugs to you, Sawyer and your family.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It's always been a bitter/sweet moment - I've always been so relieved when their ashes have come home, because they are safely back with us.

Sending some hugs for Sawyer


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know what you mean. When hunter died back in oct. '03 we did not have cremation available and we buried him under the sycamore tree outside our bedroom window, the one he loved to chase squirrels up. I had just put a bouganvillia bush there.

When buck died may 15, 2007, cremation was availabe and we him creamted and i kept hsi ashes in a cedar box. Then kaycee died may 25 and we had her cremated. She and hunter had been littermates and best friends. She use to actually go lay under the bounganvillia bu hunter's grabve. We decided her ashes shold be bured there near her beloved brother, ao she went ahead and buried buck's ashes with theirs.

Yesterday being the 3rd anniversary of kaycee's death i posted on the grief section of rainbow bridge and put a piture of her laying by hunter's grave. Wecut the bouganvillia down a couple of yeas ago because of huge thrown snad now have roses and hibiscus planted there in that flower bed.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> It's always been a bitter/sweet moment - I've always been so relieved when their ashes have come home, because they are safely back with us.
> 
> Sending some hugs for Sawyer


Me to and i have Sadie and Megs hanging on the headboard right by me


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

It was really hard and shocking when the delivered Belle back to us. I remembered making a special safe spot in my dresser.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I just want her back. I know, it's a silly thing to wish for....


 
It's not silly. I think the same thing everytime i think of Daisy.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope having Sophie home will be a comfort to you. I know when Ollie came home it brought me great comfort knowing she was home and safe. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks all. You have no idea how much your thoughts have helped me.


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss... To read your post was absolutely heartbreaking. After reading it, I thought of something I had come across recently. I do not know if it is something you would be interested in looking into but I came across a website that makes pendants for necklaces and bracelets made to put a little bit of your pets ashes into that way they are always with you. When I saw it, I thought that it was a nice idea and something that I would probably find some "comfort" (for lack of better word) in if I were in that position. I thought I could share that with you. Here is one website but I am sure there are many...
Pet Cremation Jewelry & Pet Memorial Jewelry for Mourning Pet Owners

My thoughts are with you and I hope that with each day your heart mends a little more.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thinking of you...what an emotional trip that must have been to get your girl. Waiting for the same call myself.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just stopped in to see how you're doing. I know it is a difficult and painful time right now. You have many people sending healing prayers.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thinking of You today!! Hope you are all doing ok


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It just hurts so much to loss them and it is so unfair that your girl was so young.
Time helps and time heals, but their special self will always be missed.
Hugs to you and wishes and prayers for your grief to ease.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

Steph

How is Sawyer doing?


----------

